# Leaning Tower of WOLFIE



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Bear,       u ever aseen a wolfie that had this much lean to it? lol


 whosyer


----------



## bearswede (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you're cheating a little there, John... Either that or my minor concussion from the accident has turned MAJOR!!!  ROR!!!


  Ron


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

Ron,  no trick i think?   its listed on ebay rite now.  item # 120110622583.  check it out bro.



 whosyer


----------



## bearswede (Apr 19, 2007)

It may, indeed, be a leaner...But the pictures don't prove it...


  Ron


----------



## logueb (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah! Right! Looks like the "leaning salt shakers" back in the sixties.  We used to leave them in resturants all the time.  Drives the waitress nuts. Place some salt on the table get a balance, and blow the excess salt away.  It will remain balanced until you move it.[][]


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

don't know about that ron.   as u will notice from the ebay listing the guy doesn't show a pic of the base.  that's what i would have to see before even considering a bid. he says it hasn't been in a fire or nothing. he doesn't even show a pic of it sitting uprite. something just isn't copa about it. other than the lean there is nothing else that makes it any different than any other wolf in that color and size.  u be the judge.


 whosyer


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

logueb,    haven't seen that done in years man. i probably done it myself a few times. thanx 4 the flashback. lol



 whosyer


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

ron, i don't buy the deal about the bottle leaning over while the glass was hot neither.  u wuld think the bottle had cooled enough by the time the lip was formed to sit uprite?



 whosyer


----------



## bearswede (Apr 19, 2007)

I smell fish... Smelly fish!


  Ron


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

ron,   me thinks they is something afoul here also.   some bottle collector is about to get his or her fingers burnt. lol  im thinking i'll send the guy an ebay email and ask for a pic of the base?


 whosyer


----------



## logueb (Apr 20, 2007)

Whosyer, here's a picof the "leaning salt shaker".  My little buddy can't figure this one out either.[][][].  This is for those who may not have seen this in the past.  Enjoy.[:-]


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 20, 2007)

logueb,     i like that!    saved it in my pics hope u don't mind?



 whosyer


----------



## logueb (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed. [] Gotta try it a home with a bitters to see if it will work .  Keep you guys posted on outcome.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 20, 2007)

logueb,   i asked the guy yesterday on ebay to post a pic of the base of that wolfie.  he never did.   HMMMM?



 whosyer


----------



## capsoda (Apr 20, 2007)

The guy has sure got some purdy stuff listed.


----------



## logueb (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Whosyer, I checked through my bitters and yep, I got a leaner[]. I'll try to get a better pic. later.  If it leaned once it should lean again[].


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 23, 2007)

logueb,     i noticed u used a hostetters for that trick.    good idea!   try an indian queen and see if she will lean.  i might be a poet and dont know it. lol



 whosyer


----------



## logueb (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok Whosyer,  One last balancing act.[] After you master the salt and pepper shaker, Don't forget a tip.[]  Enjoy lol.


----------

